# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  'Funerali i pafundmë' i Visar Zhitit, një shkollë e re në letërsinë shqipe

## macia_blu

lexojeni qe ta diskutojme.... 
(kthehem shpejt)

----------


## macia_blu

Si ka mundesi qe asnjeri nuk e ka lexuar ende(a thu  te gjithe ata qe hyjne ne forumin tone , jane jashte shqiperise dhe te pamundur per ta patur kete liber. Nderkohe , po te kisha kohe (dhe do te fitoj per kete liber) do ta hidhja te gjithin ne kete forum. Eshte nder te rrallet libra nga autor shqiptar qe ia vlen te harxhosh kohe jo thjesht per ta lexuar nje here , dy here, 5 here, por edhe ta shkruash fjale per fjale per ata qe duan  dhe vleresojne vertete letersine (sidomos shqipe) Per mua eshte nje kryeveper.Eshte nje roman i shkruar ne vargje te thyera.Pra eshte shume metaforik dhe real njeheresh. Nuk e di si eshte e mundur  qe te jete  kaluar kaq ne heshtje nga shtypi , dhe kritika apo njohes te letersise ne shqiperi. Une per vete kete liber e krahasoj me veprat e koelhos e me duket me i mire  , disa here me i mire.
Qe kur e lexova , kam filluarte vuaj prej deshires qe ky liber te flase anglisht. Secili prej atyre qe e ndjen veten te mire ne anglisht, do t'ia sugjeroja ta perkthente, ( ndoshta  gaboj pse e sugjeroj , keshtu , pasi perkthimet duhen paguar dhe kushtojne shtrenjte, por nese dikush ka mundesi perkthimi , kam nje lloji garancie nga vlerat e ketij libri , edhe per shperblimin qe do te sillte vete ky liber)
Megjitheate une po filloj ta hedh ketu ne forum, pa premtuar se do ta coj deri ne fund(per efekt kohe).
..................................................  .............................................

                              FUNERALI I PAFUNDME
VISAR ZHITI


" Flete e grisur nga fundi per tu lexuar ne fillim"

Mesper mes fushetires se perdhunuar,  nje hulli e gjere dhe teper e gjate, qe s'niste aty dhe nuk mbaronte kurrkund, te jepte ndjesine sikur toka qe leruar egersisht, jo me plugje, por me tanke.Nuk kuptohej pse e kishin bere ashtu, per c'shkak, c'hordhi e ka shkelur edhe pse ajo zvarritje masive, aq tragjike. Mbi balten e thare gjeje kepuce njeriu, te vecuara , te pakalbura, cizme te mbetura , taka te thyera andej kendej, dhe tmerri arrihej kur zbuloje kembe te harruara, zhytur pergjysem ne llucen e dikurshme, keputur keq ne gju, dhunshem , si te ishin kercunj. C'ikanake te mallkuar do te kene kaluar ketej , aq te percundnuar si te kishin qene ajrore, te frikshem , dhe si bujten ne kete toke? Prap  kembe te vetmuara te pashkulura  dot, dhe te lena aty pergjithmone per tu kalbur . Po si mund te kete vazhduar ky rrugetim , me c'rober te shkrete dhe ku do te kene vajtur , nese kane arritur gjekundi? C'i ka shtyre perpara, c'furi, c'detyre a detyrim , ne mos nje magji e rende? 
Nje helikopter fluturonte ulet, gati rrafsh me fushetiren. Shiheshim qarte pas dritareve te tij njerez qe xhironin hulline e madhe te asaj heqjeje zvarre, aq te cmendur dhe teresisht absurde, fotografonin kepuce te hedhura, gjurme pa kuptim  dhe kembet e  vetmuara te pashkulua dot nga toka ...Skelete njerezish...Here pas here ato largonin aparatet nga syte , sa per te  fshire lotet.

***********************************************

...............PJESA E PARE.............
............................*UDHETIMI I ZI*..................


...te ikesh larg. Sa me teper kembe,aq me
..................pak lodhje.
Te qenet bashke , shume njerez njeheresh, te 
ngjall ndjenjen e fuqise , e cila shtohet edhe
nga e ecura. Koket jane te rrezikshme. Te
menduarit ndryshe gjithmone prish pune.
Rrugetimin e ben te lehte mendimi i 
njejte, i vetem , i perbashket. I ngjashem 
me yllin e karvanit qe ndrit njelloj per te gjithe.
Dhe ai eci me te gjithe , i larget digjet si
plaga e tjetrit qe nuk dhemb kurre. Eshte me 
mire te mos mendosh, se jo vetem nuk 
lodhesh, por shmang edhe medyshjet, qe 
gjithmone behen pengese. Vetem te ecesh. Ka 
me siguri, kur mendimi mungon fare. Ky
eshte ideali;mungesa e tij. Tkesa ecen , ndien 
se forcohesh vazhdimisht. Behesh i bronzte.
Statuje. (S'ke pse e pret pas vdekjes.Ta
thyesh edhe ate kufij dhe te triumfosh mbi 
..............te pamunduren,
II
gjithesesi , dhe duke braktisur vetveten, qe nuk e meritojme.)
..._Sic duket sipas nje zakoni tim , 
kisha dale per te pare  vendet ku kisha 
dashuri, kolonat ku kisha mbeshtetur ate  te 
panjhuren  e mbremshme  me ata floket e kuq 
dhe e puthja , shkallet ku e shtriva  dhe s'i bera 
dot gje. Shpresoja me kot qe renkimet t'i kishin 
perftuar mermeri,eksatzen e dikurshme dhe, 
ashtu  te paperfunduara ti degjoja serish.
Pashe pllanga te rastesishme uji, orgazma 
pellgjesh te dites mashtruese, kur befas u 
gjenda mes njerezve.S'e kuptova  si e qysh  ia
behen e nga dolen. Provova durajtje, dhe 
s'kam pse e fsheh, edhe pasiguri, por s'desha
ta qortoja veten, se cdo gabim i imi me ka dale
per mbare, madje u ngazelleva kur s'po
mundja te dilja dot nga turma, si nga nje pyll
ku je i mbrojtur nga ererat. Po qyteti si
u zhduk papritur?_
Nisa te hidhja hapat kuturu , pa e ditur ku 
shkohej, ne c'rruge, se ashtu te ngjashur sic u 
beme , here here me krijohej pershtypja se 
shkelja mbi gure, pastaj mbi balte, mbi bar,i
kapja ndryshimet dicka si zhaurime ose
thyerje kercejsh a kocka zogjsh, mermerima dhe 
renkime  te asaj qe shtypej , teksa me
perndrutej dicka leshrakuqe, paruke magjike 
.............qe largohej.
Ndoshta po flsija me vete, me kapi nje ankth i
mire filllimisht e sikur po dihatja.
Para meje s'shihja asgje tjeter, por koke 
anen e tyre te pasme, floke te gjate, te 
shkruter ose fare, vezullime te shpifura
guackash te medha , leshterike bionde, te zinj,
jeshile, lunga , ruarje te kudesshme qafash 
pa kuptim, lekure te fishkura macesh te 
semura, copa kokesh me tej , qe mbulonin 
njera-tjetren, masaker absurde; vec e vec
njerezit jane te padurueshem, por duke u bere 
nje mase e vetme tallazitese ne nje 
shurdheri joshese, edhe pse e percudnuar, te
perpine me gjithesejine vet dhe te vjen mire, se
humb vetveten per te fituar shume te tjera.
Behesh edhe anonim , edhe me i fuqishem.
Po shkelnim gjethe, s'ishin te kalbura, por te 
rrezuara  para kohe nga era dhe ndricimi 
i mekur i dites dritheronte i llamarinte. E
ktheja koken pas, edhe qe te provokoja veten  
per t'i krijuar mundesine e keqe te te 
mbeturit pas, ne fund , nese mund te  behej
shkeputja, por paskesha qene me fat;dallga
e njerezve me shtynte per me tutje e fundi
ashtu si fillimi , nuk shiheshin, pervec 
fytyrave me te aferta, lekundese, aspak te
 shqetesuara, pa ndonje shprehje te vecante,
te zbrazeta heret dhe me nje si tendosje  te 
ftohte e une s'arrija te zbuloja gje te 
dyshimte, qofte dhe te njera, se ato
nderroheshin  shume shpjet, ia linin
vendin njera tjetres, ndersa ballina e perbashket
mbetej e njejte, mur i gjalle levizes,
i kudogjendur, qe ma shtonte sigurine e 
pasigurte e jo pasigurine e sigurte-leri
persiatjet, qortova veten, por ec-mur me 
vrima te llojllojshme sysh, si te hapura s'dihej 
me c'gozhde- sa i kam dashur gozhdet te 
thjshta dhe te verteta, mjete te bashkimit
s'ka gje pse me rrahje dhe rrapellima.
(Gozhdet e pergjakura njefare Krishti sikur e 
kane bere te paharrueshem, te madh dhe te 
bukur, e kane mberthyer  ne kujtesen e 
njerezimit, keshtu thone . Edhe ai ecte).Te
ecnim. Mijera e mijera kembe bashke.
Trandet rruga. Nuk e di ku jemi, s'shoh dot
pertej te tjereve. Floket perpara , qe dukeshin 
sikur donin ta lehtesonin pamjen e ngushte, e
acaronin moskuptimin e saj. Degjoja 
mermerima, pa kuptuar c'thuhej, sikur te
mos ishin te gjuhes qe dija une, nderkohe 
s'dalloja goje qe flisnin. Mermerima sikur 
ishte tjeter gje, luzme siper nesh, mjegullt e 
pakte e pluhur i padukshem hutues.
...(fq 14)... (e shenoj ta mbaj mend per vete kete fq)lol...
vazhdon...........................................  ...

----------


## Diabolis

Robert Elsie ka shkruar tek intervista këtu se ka gati një përmbledhje të Visar Zhitit.
Sipas meje, por pa përjashtuar kënd, Visar Zhiti për sa i përket të përkthyerit në anglisht është në duar të sigurta.

----------


## kalemi

Po eshte liber i mire dhe ia vlen te lexohet. Stili me te cilin eshte shkruar eshte teper i vecante, sidomos per letersine shqipe. Eshte liber qe shpreh fuqishem... POR:

*Sikur te mos kisha marre vesh se, pikerisht per ate liber, Visari pranoi cmim kombetar nga duart e bijve te atyre qe u bene shkak qe ai liber te shkruhej nuk do te pikellohesha.*

Mbase nuk do e teproja te them qe ai gjest fshin me gome shumicen e vlerave te vepres.

----------


## Dita

Kalemi,

cfare titulli ka pranuar?
Sikur ky titull te vinte nga qeFERRiA, do me habiste vertet, kur kam parasysh dhe se me c'fryme zoti Zhiti e ka shkruar artikullin mbi hapjen e dosjeve, artikull te cilin e solla ne temen mbi te tek Krijimtaria e shkrimtareve shqiptare. Ne artikull ai e shfaqte veten si nje njeri konseguent ne qendrimin e tij kunder ish-eve dhe bijve te ish-eve qe sot drejtojne vendin. Ne fund te leximit mund te krijoje pershtypjen (nese nuk ke lexuar gje tjeter prej zotit Zhiti), se ai ata qe i moren jeten dhe shpirtin nuk i llogarit te denje per te qene njerez e jo me te ule veten te pranoje tituj prej tyre. (Po keshtu dhe ne librin e vet "Rruget e ferrit", ndaj dhe e propozova kete artikull si shtojce per librin ne fjale. Te riun, per te cilin eshte nisur kjo teme nuk e kam lexuar. Po mundi kush te sjelle disa faqe, pervec atyre qe ka sjelle macja blu ne krye, do t'i isha mirenjohese.)

----------


## macia_blu

hej.... nuk dua te bisedojme per biografite e autorit, apo politiken e vendit.... ne rastin konkret une dua te diskutojme per librin  si veper artistike.
Si veper artistike.... , dhe ajo qe me pelqen me se shumti ne veper eshte se nuk e kufizuar si ne pergjithesi veprat e koheve te fundit nga te ishpersekutuarit, apo dhe vete Visari, i meshojne vetem detajeve te vuajtjeve. Per mendimin tim shume i vogel ka qene ndryshimi i vuajtjes se atyre qe ishin jashte burgut me ato brenda ne burg. Per mua atehere shqiperia (perjashto udheheqjen) ka qene nje burg masiv. Duke u perulur me dhimbje para seciles vuajtje , ne librin e visarit e perjashtoj dhimbjen e tij private, apo kombetare. Per mua libri ka permasa me te medha se kaq.
Kur te kem kohe premtoj se do hedh fragmente te gjata  ....
Pershendetje te gjitheve.
Elinda!

----------


## kalemi

*Po bej nje korigjim: nuk e paskam pasur te sakte nese Zhti eshte nderuar pikerisht per ate liber nga Ministria e Kultures.*


Kush ka informacione me te sakta ti dergoje ne adresen e redaksise se forumisto - thashethemexhinjve: 


Rruga: "Buke me gjize"
Lagja: " Kujtoj se jam letrar"
Ndertesa gjysmekateshe perballe merkatos se enderave.
Qyteti "u mbars mali e polli nje mi"
Shteti " Hajt verdalle e pirdh ne mes".

----------


## Leila

_______________________________ fq. 15


Nuk doja te ndillja keq e, ne kisha gabuar qe
dola, ja, ndoshta kisha ndeshur me nje turme
te porsavershuar nga stadiumi. Po pse
s'eshte aq e zhurmshme e s'ngjan e atille?
Edhe sikur te kishin qene mundur (skuadra e
tyre, natyrisht, se turmat ndihen te
perfaqesuara), kjo heshtje eshte e tjeterllojte,
e rende, dicka si dru e lidhur me hekur. Te
jete turme operash? Njerez qe kane dale nga
muzika dhe kenga, nga lozhat dhe puthjet e
duarve e lenie takimesh per t'u puthur me
shume? Eshte shume luks ajo turme, vjen si e
perhenuar, si ata qe dalin nga portat e
kishave. Mos jane protestues, qe shkojne ne
ndonje miting, por nuk bertasin, vec ecin,
ecin ashtu sic me pelqen mua, te vendosur,
gati solemne, parade e cuditshme, qe te shtyn
perpara edhe kur dyshon a nuk do.
Anash pershfaqej ndo nje skice peme, e
shtriget. Dhe nje tjeter me pas, e kundert:
robinje e bukur. Nje dore e paduruar u zgjat
te prekte nje dege hutaqe, qe kishte gabuar
dhe nderej mbi koket e te gjitheve (pra, te
askujt) dhe mua me kaploi nje si shprese
lekundese. Ne anen e kundert nje ballkon
varej ne ajer dhe nje dritare e ndezur ne
boshesine gri te erret. Nje shtylle me tej si
karnival hollak, i vetmuar pikellueshem.

______________________________________

----------


## Leila

_______________________________ fq. 16


Klithi nje bori e trembur makine. S'duhej te
ishte civile. C'klithme, si ato sinjalet kur
shkerbehen shpendet para ndo nje sulmi
te fshehte.

* * *

Duhej te kishte edhe ca pasdite. Qielli, ndersa
zvarritej edhe ai persiper, thethinte bashke
me mugetiren e fundit pezmin gri qe s'kishte
te sosur, edhe dyshimin. Ne mbremje, kur
gjithcka erret, si nje kundershti, do te
sqarohej e tera. Aq sa duhet. Se duhej te
kishte pushim dhe ca gjume. Te dyja ngjanin
me sfungjere te medhenj e te thate, te brejtur
anash nga minj yjesh te zeza.
Te mbeteshe prape vetem te nesermen,
s'kishte kuptim.
Nuk e doja nje menxyre te tille. Me te gjithe
je gjithcka.
Profilet e njerezve ne te dy anet e gjithsecilit
zbardhellenin te pagjalla, emblematike, qe,
duke u kembyer ashtu pa nderprerje,
e shtonin edhe me mosketueshmerine.





______________________________________

Tani qe e lexoj prap nga e para, po ve re detaje te reja qe s'i kisha vene re me pare.
... dhe une e kam bezdi te rilexoj nje liber.

----------


## Leila

_______________________________ fq. 17


III

tej, ne thellesine e mugelluar, turma po
ngjiste nje si te perpjete, ndoshta kishte dhe
shkalle nen kembe, beri dhe nje si kthese te
mundimshme tere ai trup i perbashket i
turmes si nje rrjedhe e turbullt lumi a gjarper
gjigant, perbindesh fare. Duhej ta kaptonin
ate koder te ulet me ullinj te eger, por udha a
shtegu do te kene qene me te ngushte a u
tkurren nga frika e turmes, sic ndodh
gjithmone, pra, ndersa vargani hollohej
padurueshem mbas dyndjeve te para, ndersa
tehollej dhe s'keputej dhe ecnin e ecnin, pak
me ketej u pa siperthi ajo qe s'pritej, habia
ime kubiste, nderkohe aq e lehte, fluide -
patjeter largesia e bente te dukej ashtu, arke
thesaresh, senduk perrallash, jo, jo, varke
princesash, qe rreshqet dhe s'rreshqet, e
mbetur mbi supet... Pse e mbartnin, c'ishte,
mos valle qilimi fluturues i mbeshtjelle, po
per se...? _Arkemort_... obobo, c'dua une ketu,
arkivol i pangjyre, jo aq i zi qe, pak me tej,
teksa lekundej pa zhurme mbi njerez -
ndoshta i ra drite s'dihej nga ku, si kashte e
arte e hedhur me duar - mori nje si prarim,
vishnje e dhembshme dhe, teksa rrekesha te
zgjatesha edhe me, ndersa ecja ne maje te


____________________________________

----------


## Leila

_______________________________ fq. 18

kepuceve, mes turmes, por larg, shume larg
kreut, arkivoli m'u perzbardh, sikur mbartnin
nje re gjatoshe. Nga anet e mia pleqte
e vdekur i mbyllin ne arkivole te zeza, te
rinjte ne te kuqe, por edhe heronjte ashtu si
te dashuruarit. Kur i mbartim mbi supe
arkivolet, shprehim nderim te vecante. Me
shenjtoret veprojme ndryshe, i mbajme me
krahet lart, pellembet e duarve rresht nen
arkivol si gjethe laurash. Ne shtrate topash
vendosen udheheqesit, te vdekur, natyrisht.
Sikur zevendesojne grykat gjemimtare.
Vdekja, qe duket e njellojte, e ben jeten
ndryshe dhe arkemortet i ka te llojllojshme:
edhe gur, edhe dru, edhe ar, e shpesh s'ka
fare. Arka e hicit. Mund te jesh me gjalle
i vdekur dhe e ndersjellta.
Armiqte nuk i varrosim fare, si te paqene. I
leme ne fushetire, t'i hane korbat. I shqyejne
me sqep. Pra, arkivoli i tyre jane gjallesat dhe
ai, ne njefare menyre, i copezuar, flatron lart.
Ah, s'ka shprehje te vertete te qiejve, as cicerima e
ylbere, por masaker lirike kufomash.
- Mjaft, s'te kam pyetur per asgje.
- S'i the?
- S'fola.
- As une.
Sidosofte, ndodhesha ne nje varrim te madh,
gjersa kishte aq shume popull.

____________________________________

----------


## Leila

_______________________________ fq. 19


IV

... ecnim. Na terhiqte nje arkivol ne krye. Ne
thellesine ku vete horizonti lekundej. Me
ngashnjimet e lindjeve dhe te perendimeve te
diellit pranveror. Arkivoli keshtu. Te vinte te
kendoje ate kengen marciale per nje bote te
vdekur. Ecnim. Doja te falenderoja fatin, qe,
megjithese i verber, me zgjodhi edhe mua...





















____________________________________

----------


## pagan

shkrimtaret shqiptare nuk i jane shkeput hala "realizmit socialist", si duket brezi vjeter e ka te pamundur te shkoj me tej. .................. kjo eshte sa i perket brendise se vepres, ndersa "çorben" secili e gatuan me qullin e tij.

deri tek faqja e 19, visari eshte gjithmone tek "hyrja"e shkrimit te tij, gjithmone lakon e perdredh fjale duke i bere zinxhirr, me te cilin, me sa duket lidh veten kembe e duar, per te nxjerre "qullin e tij" aq i deshiruar per gatimin e çorbes (letrare). 

deri ketu, duket si hartim shkolle tejet i stilizuar, me habit zhyshen  :ngerdheshje: , me na habit.

ne fakt ne nje veper artistike, stili i shumte  vdes vepren vete. pra: stili vret stilin.
stili i vetem dhe me i madh, pat thene dikush, eshte FSHEHJA E STILIT.

e pyeten njehere pikason: a keni ju nje stil ? ai u pergjigj: a ka zoti stil?

nentekst: gjynah qe shkrimtaret shqiptare merren akoma me vargezime stilistike duke dashur te bejne çudira. do te ishte mire qe ti pervishen letersise se vertete, subjektet ne shqiperine paskomuniste (ku prindi vret femijen, femija prindin, etj) nuk mungojne.

eshte koha te shohim dostojevskin shqiptar, ndersa ne lexojme akoma shkrimtare naive e te mbushur me stil.

----------


## kulla

o pagan! ca ngaterron. po nuk qe letersia gjuhe, lakime e sperdredhje te gjuhes, terheqje, tkurrje e tretje terthore, qe ne rastin e zhitit nuk thone gje tjeter, nuk fshehin gje tjeter, nuk zbukurojne gje tjeter pervecse titullin apo idene fillestare, "funerali i pafundme", atehere cfare eshte letersia? shihini gjerat ashtu si jane para se te kritikoni e te kerkoni dostojevskin nga lasgush poradeci.

----------


## kulla

p.s. e kujt i hyn ne pune nje dostojevsk tjeter? letersise shqiptare jo nje here.

----------


## Leila

_______________________________ fq. 20

V

cuditerisht funerali mori rrugen tjeter, jo ate
qe te conte te varrezat ne rrethine. Qiparisat
po pakesoheshin sikur i perzinte dikush.
Ndoshta do te benin nje parakalim ceremo-
nial ne qytetin prane me arkivolin mbi supe.
I vdekuri yne mund te kete qene nje
personalitet i shquar i ketij vendi a ketej
mund te kete sherbyer, kryetar bashkie,
deputet, qytetar nderi, mund t'i kete dhuruar
qytetit ujesjellesin, kishen a cmendinen dhe,
sipas nje zakoni te lashte ballkanas,
arkemorti edhe hapet.
I vdekuri, i veshur me kostum dhenderie e
kemishe te bardhe, duket sikur e sheh
vdekjen e vet, ndersa derdhen rreke te
pikelluara drite mbi ballin e tij, qe gjithnje e
me shume merr ngjyren e floririt. Vdekja
eshte kapak floriri, thote nje fjale e urte
popullore. Arkemortit ia heqin kapakun, e
ngrene ne kebe te mbeshtetur pas murit
dhe gjindja takohet me radhe me te vdekurin
e vet, qe te dy te afert a oficere te gardes e
mbajne te mos bjere. Tej, nese do te degjohej
kuje, do te ishte e grave.
Pemet anash rruges ngjanin me vajtore te
heshtura.

_______________________________ fq. 21

Funerali vazhdonte rrugetimin, jo dhe aq
i heshtur.
Arkemorti ne krye, andej duhej te ishte;
ngaqe s'dukej me, nuk mund te vendoste dot
heshtje te plote edhe ketej nga mesi i turmes,
dhe jo me nga fundi i saj. Nodhte te
harronin qe ishin ne funeral, e beheshin
biseda te cfaredollojshme, per sportin dhe
politiken, per cmimet pak me tej, per gjyqet,
por edhe per dashurine: Falimentoi banka e
huaj... U be aktor, kur la futbollin... E
dashura s'e mbante mend qe e kishte
dashnor... po, po, abortoi, se gjate kontrollit
mjekesor shkencetaret konstatuan se femija,
kur te rritej, do te behej kriminel. Pse, pak
kriminele ka? Kot u hoq denimi me vdekje.
_Pasqyra e madhe qe bleva me ulje cmimi e
virgjer me floket te gjate beri gol te paligjshem
e internuan atje ku Prometeu vrau veten te
dielen matane perroit tek ajo shtepia publike
ne autostraden blu qe e gelltiti nje tiger cirku
me proteze ne goje._
Zerat krijonin ate si zukatje persiper kokeve
te funeralit, makine qethese, mori bletesh te
trasha, qe s'dine si behet mjalti, gjithe qime,
te pandashme dhe te padukshme.

_______________________________ fq. 22

VI

- Ku po shkojme?
- Ne varrim. S'e di te kujt.
- E lame pas varrezen...
- Njeriu eshte i lire te vdese kudo.
- Dhe kudo mund te varroset. Ne vetem ikim.
- Ashtu?
- Po. Dhe s'ndalim ne asnje varreze.
- Mbase. Duhet...
- Ti, kur te vdesesh, bej si te duash. Po ku po
shkojme? Ne c'varrim?
- Te rendesishem. Sic jane varrimet.
- Si eshte e mundur?!
- E mundur eshte te vdesesh.
- Po ku po shkojme? Pas vdekjes jemi?
- C'do te te pelqente ty, te varrosje apo te te
varrosnin?
- Te dyja... asnjeren... s'te kuptova.
- S'mund te flas me shume, aq kam ngrene.
- Edhe une kam uri. Nuk duhet te jemi pas
vdekjes.
- Pusho, pra. Dhe, kur te ndahet ushqimi,
mos e ha te gjithe.
- Nuk ngopem kurre.
- Fut ndo nje copez buke ne xhep. Pertype
duke ecur. genje urine.
- Po ku po shkojme te uritur?

_______________________________ fq. 23

- Te thashe: ne varrim.
- Edhe une te thashe, ketej s'ka varreza.
- Ku e di ti?
- Jam vendas.
- Askush nuk eshte vendas. Kudo eshte
varreze.
- Jo. Pse?
- ...
- ...
- Cfare?
- Kam uri.
- Ne qofte se te pelqen te hash prape, mos hap
goje.
- Po nga te ha, si?
- Ne varrime heshtin.











____________________________________

----------


## kulla

leila, une po e lexoj me nje fryme. te lutem mos e ler pergjysem!

----------


## Leila

_______________________________ fq. 24

VII

u ndodha ndane udhe, ndersa funerali ecte
i heshtur. ne s'duhej te harronim qe ishim
nje funeral me nje arkivol ne krye, por dhe
duhej te harronim, qe te vazhdonim te ecnim.
Ne pllajen tej u pershfaq nje varreze e
pjerret. Ndoshta dhe varrezat ecin e tani ajo
jona po clodhej. Zbardhellente dhe mua m'u
duk duk bore e mbetur. Po, kur dallova kryqet si
shpende flatrahapur, te ngrira ashtu, m'u
rrallua ajri ne kraheror dhe zemra, nese ishte
imja, i dendesoi te rrahurat. Sa shume me
lumturoi pamja anash e asaj varreze, aq sa
desh klitha _"Eureka!"_, por menjehere u
rroposa ne nje tjeter deshperim a ne ate te
meparshmin, kur shihja se si funerali yne iu
shmang dhe i largohej qetesisht varrezes.
Patjeter kerkohej nje tjeter, ndryshe, e nje
besimi tjeter a me e rendesishme. Kembet
m'u renduan edhe me e i ndjeva te fryra si
drunjte kur ngopen me uje. Iknim dhe iknim.
Ktheva koken pas. Arrita ta shoh prape
varrezen, teksa zvogelohej e zbardhte si nje
kope e mbetur delesh, e palevizshme ne
vapen e mesdites. Dhe dielli i ftohte m'u duk

____________________________________

----------


## Leila

_______________________________ fq. 25

si nje kafke dordolecesh per te trembur
gjithcka.

* * *

Pse na largohen varrezat? Ne u afrohemi, ato
ikin dhe ikin...


















____________________________________

----------


## pagan

hehe, me duket se me duhet te shperdredh akoma, idene.

per mua "gjuha e perdorur" ne letersi s'eshte veçse MJET, asigjo tjeter, po njesoj si NGJYRAT ne pikture, ose dalta ne skulpture. duke qene keshtu, ajo nuk duhet shperdoruar me te vetmin qellim per te treguar se ne jemi "te pajisur" e dime ta vertisim "ate" mire. mjetin pra.

jo per gje, po si popull qe jemi, harrojme ça osht tu thone visari, ngaqe ai na merr mend me veglen e tij qe e sjell verdall e gjithanej.

dhe nje njeri i harruar eshte dhe nje njeri i humbur. pa vlere.

a eshte ky qellimi visarit, thua!

ateher pse ky shkruan, apo  me tregu qe s'ka vdek akoma.

une them se veglat duhet te na haje meraku ti fshehim, te pakten, kur perdorimin e tyre nuk mund ta zevendesojme me diçka tjeter, me fluide, me te tejdukshme, me racionale.

dikush tha, qe nga momenti qe shkruaj une e vras te verteten, ndjenjen. prandaj sa me i padukshem shkrimi aq me e madhe e verteta ne te, aq me e plote ndjenja, me i larte emocioni.

nentekst: dostojevskin e permenda jo vetem si shkrimtar te madh, por dhe si njeri me fat te njejte me visaret e velot tone. ai shpetoi per nje qime nga ekzekutimi ne kamp (siberi). kur u fal, nuk u morr me me te, as me akuzuesit e tij, por veshtroi perpara drejt VETES drejt NJERIUT.
a di si thone kritika (shkrimtare te tjere rangu) per te, pati fat qe ra ne burg, kjo e beri shkrimtar te madh.
diku me lart, macja nenvizon qe: si rojen si te burgosurin e mbeshtjell i njejti fat, bile kjo i ben te urrehen per vdekje. vetem njerezit e lire, te lindur te tille gjejne forca te shkeputen nga ky rreth vicioz. a eshte shkeput visari? kjo eshte çeshtja.

tjeter tek titulli ka gabim drejtshkrimor, duke qene se funerali eshte gjini mashkullore, s'ka pse te jete i pafundme, si bota e pafundme, por funerali i pafund. apo ai "lakimin" e ka fillu qe ne titull. hehe!

----------

